
Show HN: Coal – Containerized shell alias manager - pk86
https://github.com/pranavmk98/coal
======
pk86
Working on multiple projects at once with long build commands gets tedious
quickly - I built coal to quickly containerize and manage your aliases.

Simple usage example:

$ coal new aws-lambda

$ coal add update "aws lambda update-function-code --function-name func --zip-
file fileb:///tmp/main.zip"

$ coal add errors "aws logs filter-log-events --log-group-name
/aws/lambda/func --filter-pattern \"ERROR\""

$ update

{ "FunctionName": "func", ... "LastUpdateStatus": "Successful" }

$ errors

{ "events": [ { "logStreamName": "<redacted>", ... "message": "ERROR...", },
... }

$ coal new git

$ coal add update "git pull"

$ update

Already up to date.

$ coal load aws-lambda

$ update

{ "FunctionName": "func", ... "LastUpdateStatus": "Successful" }

------
pplanel
Nice, looks like direnv. I'll give it a try

